# Replace treble with single and add bucktail



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys, im replacing some of my lures treble hooks into singles. Ive been using split rings, one or 2 depending on the oriention of the loop on the lure. 

Been thinking about buying siwash hooks but they come in such high quantities ( ones ive found ) which is a tad excessive for my needs. 

The 2 rings are a bit much at times. Other than these two options i was thinking about making an assist hook, but with wire and crimping it. 

If you know a better way please let me know. 

Also i wanted to add flash and bucktail, im asking to see if there is some sort of special designated type of hair to use. Or would any craft store bucktail be completly fine? ( if they even have it... )

And the flash is seriously just called flash? Im pretty sure if i went to a craft store and asked an employee if they had flash, i would only get the most confused look. 

As for string. Im just going to use regular sewing thread. You guys can get nit picky about it. But if i go overkill on the wrapping and coat it well with epoxy i dont see why it matters. 

I have loctite quick set epoxy. It does dry clear, but ive watched some youtube videos and some people use nail polish???

Please recommend me or tell me what you guys use. 

I guess a vice would be nice. But if its exspensive ill just do with my 2 hands ( like $20 ). Im sure it's still possible... 

Oh and i have some gotcha plugs with heavily chipped paint on the heads. The whole powder coat thing is a bit of an investment that wont be used quite often. Do you think spray painting the heads with like rustoleum red, be okay? 

Thanks guys. Appreciate any help or more tips.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO, you have it pretty much figured out. Go with nylon thread, don't use cotton & you'll be fine. Yeah, craft stores do have some flash materials suitable for tying, but unless you know what you want, or to happen upon an employee who also ties, you will likely get strange looks if you ask. 

"Flashabou" is a popular brand with fly & jig tyers, and can be found at a lot of shops & online. It's similar to Christmas tinsel, but in most cases slightly thicker so if you ask at a craft store, tell them you're looking for a material like Christmas tinsel. Perhaps they'll have it. There are sellers on Ebay that sell Flashabou & similar products that are less costly. There's also "Krystal Flash" & similar, which is a twisted version of the Flashabou & gives a different appearance. It also doesn't have as much movement as the Flashabou type materials.

Any hair or feathers can be used to dress hooks. Bucktail hair is very popular. You might not find it at crafts shops, but there are plenty of places to get it. There's various synthetic hairs too, but IMO, natural hair, like bucktail has far better action to it. Many folks over dress such hooks. You only need a small bit of hair. I buy a lot of bucktails from Ebay sellers & I'll buy the $2 to $3 smaller tails for tying trailer hooks. A lot of times the smaller tails will have a finer hair & again IMO, that makes a better tie!

I use both nail polish & epoxy for tying. Really depends how durable you want them. Epoxy will be more durable, but two coats of nail polish will usually outlast the hair. The thing with epoxy is it needs to be rotated to keep it even until it sets, otherwise it sags. I have two power rotators, but they're not cheap. You can rotate them by hand, but that's slow & if you want to tie a bunch will take a long time to do. Go with the nail polish. Sally Hansens Hard As Nails is very popular with tyers. 

Enamel paint is fine for lures. No it won't last like powder paints, but the fish won't care either way. Most painting of lures is done for for our satisfaction than for the fish. The enamel is certainly easier to use. 

For hooks, VMC makes two Siwash versions. One has an open eye, while the other is closed. Either can work depending on the attachment point on your lures. VMC & Owner both are also making a single hook that's intended to replace trebles with the hook eye turned, so it's a simple matter of remove the treble & put on the single. Actually, it may not be on some lures as you may need a bigger split ring as the wire on these hooks is stout. You can get split rings & other terminal components at places like Jann's Netcraft, Lurepartsonline, or Terminal Tackle Co. 
Shop around! 

http://www.rapala.com/vmc/hooks/saltwater/ils-inline-single/ILS+Inline+Single.html?start=2&cgid=vmc-hooks-saltwater

http://www.ownerhooks.com/treblehooks.htm

BTW, if you don't have the tools for tying yet, you'll need at minimum, a vise to hold the hooks, a thread bobbin to hold the thread spools & a good pair of scissors for cutting materials. I have a Regal vise I use for tying, but I've been tying a long time, tied commercially for many years & it's an expensive vise. I recently picked up a knock-off of the Regal & frankly for the price, it's not bad. It would be a good vise for the occasional tier & for tying as you intend. Heck it would be fine for tying flies, teasers or trebles, but will have limits on how big the hook that can fit the jaws.
Here's similar to what I purchased: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271861357466?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I use Griffin tying bobbins with ceramic inserts for my thread. good tools & they last a long time. I recommend the ceramic type, the regular metal tube type will wear out & usually a groove will get cut in the metal which will cause cutting of the thread when you least expect it. A good bobbin will cost you about $12

Get a good pair of "tying" scissors too. Tying scissors have larger finger loops & you want them to be comfortable. I used a pair of cuticle scissors many years ago & the finger loops were way too small. Miserable & frustrating to use, even though they cut OK. A decent pair of tying scissors will cost in the $5 to $15 range. Of course you can get tungsten carbide scissors which is great for staying sharp & lasts almost forever but they're expensive. A "cheap" pair of tungsten carbide scissors will cost about $30, and they go up from there.

These tools will be your biggest investment, but will last & if you decide to give it up can usually be sold for almost what you spend on them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Been thinking about buying siwash hooks but they come in such high quantities ( ones ive found ) which is a tad excessive for my needs. Thanks guys. Appreciate any help or more tips.


*
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Terminal-Tackle-/179973/i.html?_from=R40&_sop=15&_nkw=siwash
*


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I replaced all the treble hooks on my bluefish spoons with stainless steel Siwash single hooks.

Sandcrab


----------

